# Find a good job in Cairo



## _Chipie_ (Aug 7, 2012)

Hello everyone!

I am new on the forum and glad to join you 

Here is my situation: I arrived in Cairo in February 2010, then traveled a lot between France and Egypt till now (in all if we add up the time spent here, I have lived here for almost 2 years). 
i have done 3 internships in the hotel and tourism industry here so far, and now I am freshly graduated from a business school in France, and... I am looking for an interesting job :confused2:
Do you have any tracks for me? I am going to introduce myself to some companies (hotels & tourism companies), but times are tough currently, economy is down and companies don't have big money...
I don't strictly focus on hotels and tourism companies, I am open to new opportunities in management fields, administration, communication, public relations, customer services ... 
I am highly adaptable and ready to do my best :clap2:
So if you have any advice, just tell me !


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Have you tried contacting the hotels personally. Forget local, go for the big names, also I hear Ritz will open a hotel near the museum in the near future. 
Get on the phone.


----------



## _Chipie_ (Aug 7, 2012)

Before the revolution, I went in person to the HR department of 17 hotels (big names), only 1 accepted me. It was for an internship that time.
But yes, I'm gonna try again..! 
Thanks for the info about Ritz


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

_Chipie_ said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I am new on the forum and glad to join you
> 
> ...


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

_Chipie_ said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I am new on the forum and glad to join you
> 
> ...


Not a good time to be trying to find a job in Cairo, but with your linguistic skills and training you may well find something in Sharm where the tourist industry seems to be holding out quite well.

Good luck


----------



## _Chipie_ (Aug 7, 2012)

Hello everyone,
Thank you for your answers, guys 

I know it is not the best to look for a job in Cairo these times.. but well, I live there, and I have no intention of moving from Cairo anytime soon. So I have to do with it. And... nothing is impossible eace:

Of course, no one is indispensable to a company, a work can be done by a quantity of workers, but everyone could have a chance, no matter the nationality. I think everyone should be equal. If a foreigner would get a position I was eager to hold in my country, I would not curse him because he or she is foreigner and got the job and not me. It just meant that his or her skills were more suitable to the job than mine, 5allas.
I know it is sad for Egyptian people to have such an unemployment rate and such difficulties to find a job, but.. should I leave and sacrifice my life because times are tough for everyone? Anywhere in the world, if I find a job I would take someone else's place. If I think like this, I will stay in my bed days and nights, so I can be sure to not hurt anyone nor take anyone's place...

Anyways, I will take your advice into account and not limit my search to the hotel and tourism industry here. This is wise advice I think 

Thank you so much guys, wish you the best


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

_Chipie_ said:


> Hello everyone,
> Thank you for your answers, guys
> 
> I know it is not the best to look for a job in Cairo these times.. but well, I live there, and I have no intention of moving from Cairo anytime soon. So I have to do with it. And... nothing is impossible eace:
> ...


In an ideal world then yes maybe i would agree with you....but unfortunately you are talking about Egypt and it is the law in Egypt that you cannot take a job that an egyptian could do and IMHO that is rightly so.


----------



## ahmednabil (Oct 28, 2009)

I would like to inform to inform Ms Chipie about a job offer, how can I post it ?


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

ahmednabil said:


> I would like to inform to inform Ms Chipie about a job offer, how can I post it ?


i am sorry but as a new poster you are not allowed to give that sort of information on the forum and to send a PM you have to have made five or more posts.


----------



## Malak (Jan 15, 2008)

My advice is contact the emabssies and ask them all for a list of companies who are opertaing in Egypt. I know the british embassy and US provide this information. They will email it to you. Then have a look and contact some via that way. But in my experience you have to be in Egypt, knocking on the door in person to get any feedback.. 
And one more thing, I took a guy with his C.V to the JW Marriott hotel to ask at recpetion about work.. he was very qualified in the hotel business, many years experience and they offered him a trainee management position.... however he was of egyptioan nationality.... but it shows that you need to go and knock on the doors.....


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

_Chipie_ said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I totally agree with Hurghadapat, jobs that Egyptians can do will nowadays nit be given to foreigners, regardless of your opinion of what's right or wrong.
Of course, the other issue is work permits. Work permits for foreigners are expensive for the employer. They can employ Egyptians without the hassle and cost of work permits.
A few years ago, foreigners could get away with working on a tourist visa, but the penalties are too high for employers nowadays... they just won't risk it.


----------

